# Thai Boxing Dynamite



## adrenaline (Jun 2, 2002)

I don't know if a lot of you have the book 'Thai Boxing Dynamite' by Rebac Zoran but it has some good tips in the back of the book about fighting on a whole :

1) Always look straight at the opponent
2)Keep your mouth shut (in order to protect teeth and tongue)
3)Be always relaxed except when delivering kick or punch
4)Never turn your back to the opponent
5)Never try the technique that you have not completey mastered 
6)Never concentrate on an attack or defence only
7)When you attack, take care of your safety
8)If the opponent is taller, impose a close range fight. if he is shorter, impose a fight from a distance
9)Never show your emotions: pain, fatigue, anger etc.
10) Never show exhaustion or sign of fatigue 
11)Find out all the opponents weak points by trying different techniques
12)Weaker kick or punch that hits the target is better than a strong one that misses
13)Faster blows should be used from distance, while stronger from close range
14)Never miss the chance for a successful attack. The chance you missed might not appear again 
15)Don't waste your power. You will need it at the end of the match .
16)Never underestimate your opponent. Never have the feeling of soperiority, but also keep in mind anybody, regardless of reputation can lose
17)Even defeat is a part of victory for a good fighter, as it will help him to realize his mistakes.


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 8, 2002)

i like number 2) keep your mouth shut.
works well in life


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jun 14, 2002)

Thats a good list of tips

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## thaiboxer (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by adrenaline _
> 
> *I don't know if a lot of you have the book 'Thai Boxing Dynamite' by Rebac Zoran but it has some good tips in the back of the book about fighting on a whole :
> 
> well that sums up fighting hey, now you just have to do it. words are one thing being able to pick the moment instintively is another.*


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jun 27, 2002)

Very true words. That sounds like a very good book I would like to add to my collection. I think I'm going to go down to my local "Boarders" bookshop to check it out. Thanks adrenaline.

 :asian:ThuNder_FoOt:asian:


----------



## adrenaline (Jun 28, 2002)

There is also another book that I think is good called 
'' Muay Thai - A Living Legacy''

I am not sure if the book is available in the USA or UK because I got it when  went Bangkok. 

It has a lot about the history and tradition of Muay Thai and contains colour pages with many techniques and also comes with a pull out poster of the full Wai Kru.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by adrenaline _
> 
> *I don't know if a lot of you have the book 'Thai Boxing Dynamite' by Rebac Zoran  *



I have a copy. I've had it for a long time--it doesn't seem that many Muay Thai books have come out in the past several years, at last that I see.


----------

